# Beinhart-Biketreff, Sa., 08.03., 14.00 Uhr, Wi.-Schierstein



## carboni (3. März 2008)

Hallo Leutz!

Emma iss fort und der Frühling naht in großen Schritten. 
Gut, dass wir für den Biketreff ein Dauer-Apo haben, sonst hätten wir 
schon fast 'nen Terminstress.  Ein Haileid jagd das andere. 

Und wir? Wir wollen mal kurz in den Wald fahren und gucken, was Emma angestellt hat.

Was _technisches_
Wettertechnisch - wird es wohl in Richtung April gehen, alles ist möglich. 
 Fahrtechnisch - können wir ein bißchen für Sonntag* üben. 
Zeittechnisch - wie letztens, Ankunft Hafen: . 17 Uhr 

*) http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324137

Wie immer ...
... Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... weitere Details im Samstagstreff-Fred, siehe oben.

Wer sind eigentlich wir?




_"Ach die sind dess!"_

 In diesem Sinn: *Happy Trails*











 Gruß
 Achim


----------



## f.topp (3. März 2008)

na also auf ein neues, bin wieder dabei und freu mich schon 
P.S. Dagmar schont sich für So.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2008)

glaub ich schohn mich für sonntag,
damit ich nicht wieder so hinterherhecheln muß.
wobei...


----------



## maifelder (4. März 2008)

Hoffentlich ist der Schnee wieder wech, Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Holloooow (5. März 2008)

Hey ihr Biker,

ich bin gerade nach Mainz gezogen und hab noch überhaupt keine Ahnung wo die Berge sind  Würde mich gerne euer Runde am Samstag anschließen. Bin zwar kein Clubmitglied, aber wer will schon gerne dauerhaft alleine biken  Also, nehmt ihr mich mit? 14.00 am Schiersteiner Hafen? Wo da? 

Lg Holger


----------



## Werner (5. März 2008)

Hallo Holger,

so, endlich in Mainz angekommen?

Klar kannst du hier am Samstag dabei sein. Wir werden uns allerdings erst die Woche darauf kennen lernen, da parallel zu der Samstag-Runde ein Beinharter GPS-Kurs stattfindet.

Der Treffpunkt ist in der Kleinaustraße, d.h. am westlichen Ende des Hafenbeckens, also in Richtung Rheingau. Wenn du die Straße direkt am Hafen in westlicher Richtung entlangfährst ist es dort, wo die Straße einen Rechtsknick macht und wieder nach Schierstein zurückführt.
Dort ist ein größerer Parkplatz und da solltest du auch die anderen MitfahrerInnen treffen.

Viel Spaß bei der Runde.....
....Werner


----------



## Holloooow (6. März 2008)

Hey Werner, 

super das das bei euch so unkompliziert geregelt ist  Freu mich schon drauf! Wegen übernächsten Samstag kann ich leider noch nicht zusagen. Ich schreibe in 2 Wochen Klausur und das ist in den letzen Tagen davor immer ncoh n fulltime Job! Aber wenns wetter gut ist und ich vor physischer Energie fast platze, vergesse ich schon mal gerne für n paar stunden meine guten Vorsätze  Also ansonsten lernen wir uns halt n paar Tage später kennen. Ham ja noch den ganzen Sommer vor uns!!

Ach ja, die Runden die Sonntags angeboten werden. Wie "aufwendig" ist das? Die Silberseerunde klingt ja super aber die mystische Aura die darum kreiert wird und das sich keiner traut sich anzumelden halten auch mich zurück Gibts eigentlich auch Fahrgemeinschaften zu diesen Treffpunkten? Hab gesehen vom Kastel wo ich jetzt eingezogen bin sinds locker 55km bis zum Treffpunkt.

Lg Holger


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2008)

hoi holger,
die trailtour am SO ist halt munteres auf-/abfahren.
also technisch runter (stufen, kehren, steine...) 
aber auch mal flowige sachen
und dann steil bergauf.

hab das letzte mal ziemlich hinterhergehechelt (bergauf)
aber ne feine tour ist es auf jeden fall.


----------



## Holloooow (6. März 2008)

Hey Nienie,

klingt ja super verlockend! Wie hoch ist denn das Trainingsniveau der Mitstreiter? Wird hochpulsig gefahren oder eher nach den "Trainingswissenschaftlichen" Prinzipien? 


Holger


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2008)

also ich drücke den schnitt nach unten.
kann das aber nicht als tacho-schnitt ausdrücken.

Du brauchst schon ne solide grundkondition,
aber Du mußt kein racer sein.

fahrgemeinschaft: wollte von mainz hbf mit den zug nach kreuznach fahren. 
ab 3 leuten würde es sich lohnen sich das rlp-ticket zu teilen.
normaler tarif pro strecke 7 oder 8euro, glaube ich.


----------



## Holloooow (6. März 2008)

Mim Zug? Warum nicht? Biste noch nie dumm angemacht worden weil du das Rad dreckig in den Zug getragen hast und die ganze Zeit gebröselt hast?? 8ökken für hin UND rückfahrt? 

Lg Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (6. März 2008)

Ich weiss noch nicht wie es mit meiner Grundkondtion am Samstag aussieht, aber ich werde mal wieder mitfahren.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Mousy (6. März 2008)

Bin auch dabei.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## f.topp (6. März 2008)

@a.nienie u. holloooow
Für So. hätte ich noch 1-2 Plätze frei bei mir im T3. wenn wir zusammen rücken wirds scho passen.
gruß Frank


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2008)

danke für's angebot,
 aber wenn Du so auto fährst
 wie Du radelst...
... sind wir am ende zu früh da


----------



## Holloooow (6. März 2008)

@Frank: Wow super! Is ja der Hammer das ich schon für die erste Tour ne Mitfahrgelegenheit angeboten kriege!! 

Ich fürchte nur das bei mir ausm Biken am WE nix wird. Jammer Schade bei den Leuten  Aber meine Freundin hat heute voller Enthusiasmus für das WE die letzten Umzugsblähungen geplant die mich leider voll einbinden! Das wars dann wohl mit den "schönsten Touren des Nahethals". Aber zum Glück kommt der Sommer erst noch. 

Wenn einer unter der Woche so ab halb 4 mal zeit hat für ne kurze 2Std. Runde der soll mich doch bitte mitnehmen


----------



## f.topp (6. März 2008)

@ a.....nienie
keine angst, wir fahren einfach ein bischen später los.

P.S. komme nie zu früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (6. März 2008)

Ja...doch...ich denke ich bin auch mal wieder dabei 
Hab mich schon lange nichtmehr flachgelegt ....


----------



## Mousy (7. März 2008)

dib schrieb:


> Ja...doch...ich denke ich bin auch mal wieder dabei



Sehr schön, dann können wir unserer direkten Konkurenz im Winterpokal einen 3-fachen Schlag versetzen


----------



## Tolpan76 (7. März 2008)

Bin auch wieder dabei... Solange es von oben nicht nass ist  

Grüße
Christian

@a.nienie: Auf gib dir einen Ruck... von nix kommt nix


----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2008)

jaja, morgen erstmal steuersatz + andere gabel in den trekker,
sollte das wider erwarten reibungslos gehen, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Darkwing (7. März 2008)

Ich guck dann auch ma mit  

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Luzie (8. März 2008)

Hallo Achim, 

bei dem schönen Wetter bin ich auch dabei.

Bis später...


----------



## Magicbiene (8. März 2008)

Ich würde dann auch ma mitfahren wenns recht ist...

Biene


----------



## carboni (10. März 2008)

Hallo Leutz 

Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen, dass ihr den Nachhauseweg nicht mehr gefunden habt. Geht's euch gut?

Ein Bildchen 





Le Tour 





Bis demnächst


Gruß
Achim


----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2008)

war ja relativ gelassen 

darf ich am kommenden SA meinen klon mitbringen?


----------



## f.topp (10. März 2008)

hi achim,
logo simmer gut heimgekommen. war klasse wie immer.  
lg.frank

P.S. deine tochter fährt ja wie der deibel die hängt dich bald ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (10. März 2008)

f.topp schrieb:


> ... die hängt dich bald ab



Macht nixx. 



a.nienie schrieb:


> ... darf ich am kommenden SA meinen klon mitbringen?



Gerne, du kennst doch unsere "Gäste-Regelung". 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## dib (10. März 2008)

carboni schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz
> 
> Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen, dass ihr den Nachhauseweg nicht mehr gefunden habt. Geht's euch gut?


Jepp, wunderbar! 
Diesmal sogar ohne Schrammen und Beulen! 
Mein mitfahrer und ich haben auf dem Heimweg noch nen kleinen Abstecher durch die GoWa-trails genommen und dann die schönen verpulverten Kalorien am Juxplatz mit nem lecker Eis wieder aufgefüllt! 

War übrigens wieder mal ne klasse Tour!


----------



## carboni (11. März 2008)

Allagut,

nachdem zumindest fast die Hälfte die Heimat erreicht hat kann ich ja beruhigt weiterschlafen.


Achim


----------

